# CWK Datei in Word Dokument formatieren



## PLanierer (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich such dringend ein freeware Programm, mit dem man eine Mac. CWK Datei in eine Word kompatible Datei umwandeln kann.


----------



## Riddick1107 (4. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst cwk-Dateien glaub ich auch mit Word öffnen (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher), wenn du doppelklick auf so eine Datei machst wird bei dir dann kommen, dass du ein Programm auswählen sollst womit du die Datei öffnen willst und dann wählste Word aus!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2007)

PLanierer am 04.12.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich such dringend ein freeware Programm, mit dem man eine Mac. CWK Datei in eine Word kompatible Datei umwandeln kann.




auf dem mac kann open office diesen typ öffnen - vielleicht ja auch unter windows?


----------

